# Picture of my baby taking a nap LOL!



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

This is Nanuk Nanatuk. He is an American Eskimo spitz. He is 10 weeks old, and loves to take naps. He also loves his pillow LOL!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Im more than 10 weeks and I love to take naps to :lol:


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

lol


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

he is a quite a cutie though


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

How adorable! I want one!


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks Ya'll,
If only he'd get through the teething without tearing everything up! LOL! He's a good pup, already paws at the door when he needs to go out! We've got a 6 yo rat terrier who's been helping show him the ropes! Have a great week Ya'll!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha nice pic, looks very familiar to me though, this is what my dog does all day and night!


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL!!


----------



## atltk (Feb 16, 2005)

Great pic! Wonder what he's dreaming about.


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

atltk @ Tue May 03 said:


> Great pic!  Wonder what he's dreaming about.


Thanks Atltk,
Probably dreaming about chewing up another pair of my shoes :lol: ! Have a great week, Shannon


----------

